# JD Waterloo expansion



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD must feel pretty strong about the long term future of Ag....









Regards, Mike

Deere Plans to Expand Manufacturing Capacity for Large Tractors


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Sure am glad they will keep it here and not overseas. Good for our economy. jobs, jobs, jobs!


----------

